# Chest waders



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

So I know nothing about chest waders, but i'm looking for a pair for both fishing and duck hunting. Anything I need to know?


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I like breathable waders- I like being able to layer up underneath if need be. I like coming back to the truck - taking my waders off and feeling like I never had them on. Neoprene does not allow that- 5mm is too hot in the summer for fishing- you can use 3 mm but you feel like a clam when you take them off. I would either go breathable and a good breathable or I would go both- breathable for fishing and some neo's for duck hunting.


----------



## Cranier (Aug 11, 2013)

outdoorser said:


> So I know nothing about chest waders, but i'm looking for a pair for both fishing and duck hunting. Anything I need to know?


Unless you are fishing cold waters in the summer time, I'd go with two sets. You'll cook in the summer on low elevation rivers with neoprene, and freeze if you go with a thinner river wader during the duck hunt.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

I use my breathable pair summer and winter on the rivers, neoprene are just too hot for me.


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

I also use only breathable waders, just have to wear suitable thermals under them and you stay warm and they are easy to walk/wade in also!


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 24, 2013)

Wear wool as cotton is nasty when it's wet & cold.


----------

